# GE Water Softener (Home Depot Special)



## PlumberPete (Nov 14, 2009)

I have recently received a service order for a GE Water Softener (Model GXSF40H01). The unit is not regenerating. What is the repair for this? I do not typically work on Water Softeners, but being a water heater service tech for GE, they assume I work on softening units, too. The customer is adamant about getting a new unit. The unit is under warranty and GE is not willing to give the customer a new unit.
Any ideas????


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*you are in trouble*

:laughing:their are a few places on the internet that
have the information on what to look for and repair on those pieces of junk..

most legit companies in our town simply wont touch them... they are basically a throw away unit after about 4 years..

we usually tear them out ane replace them with a clack...

if its not a salt bridge, you are in trouble.

good luck:yes:


----------



## PlumberPete (Nov 14, 2009)

Ya I hear you. It is Junk. We are looking at getting involved with Masters Water. Where we are located there is a big need for Water Softening. 
There is no salt bridge. Unfortunately, the HO is a cheap prick. All he cares about is getting a new GE unit. Like I said earlier, the whole servicing of the water softening units and installing them is a new idea we have. I'm not particular to GE in anyway. It just happened to be the first unit I had a call on. I figured I'd tackle it and learn.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

You can clean the screens out first that's very easy to do. It's under a white plastic cap unscrew that and clean everything in there real good. Also take the plastic pin out of the drain assembly on the discharge hose. there is a screen in that you can clean and the flush it out. Blow the drain line out with co2. 
A lot of people have them in my area too. 
Masters is good unit that's what I use.
Good luck.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

I agree, Masters is a good unit, GE is junk. If this is a metered unit take apart the area where the flow meter is and make sure its not gummed up, when they stick they wont sense the flow and the unit wont regenerate. Can you manually regenerate it?


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Tear it out, do a water test, properly size the softener and put in a proper unit, 99% of the time, when u see a softener from sears or home depthroat etc, the h.o bought it cuz it was a good deal, chances are the softener isn't the right size for the application and its not doing enough.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

hell cp, when "they" assume you work on water softners because you work on wh tell them that ge makes a lot of stuff you don't work on. like train and/or jet engines. an ied is the preferred way to fix any ge junk. tell the "prick" to call a lawyer. by the way why is he a "prick", it's under warranty and who is "they"? breid..........:rockon:


----------



## PlumberPete (Nov 14, 2009)

breid1903 said:


> hell cp, when "they" assume you work on water softners because you work on wh tell them that ge makes a lot of stuff you don't work on. like train and/or jet engines. an ied is the preferred way to fix any ge junk. tell the "prick" to call a lawyer. by the way why is he a "prick", it's under warranty and who is "they"? breid..........:rockon:


"They" are GE. The HO is one of those guys that knows everything and has an answer for all of it. He keeps insisting that GE give him a new Softener, I keep letting him know that it's not up to me. He seems to think it is. That's all.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

well ge sent you, so i guess it goes with the territory. if you do repairs you have probably heard it before. not to poke you with a stick, but that is why i don't do any warranty work, anymore. breid...................:rockon:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Dont know how this one turned out but they are pretty easy to fix. Its usually the salt bridge or the washers and o rings inside the head wore out. Ge has a washer and o ring kit with instructions on how to change them it takes about a hour or two.


----------

